# Watertight Box



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Is there anybody on the LJ that have an idea how to make a wooden watertight box? Meaning the inside part will be isolated and will not be contaminated.. It will be a PICNIC BOX.

Hope I can get ideas from the LJs


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Marine Epoxy?


----------



## baller (Nov 14, 2008)

i forget what type of finish/sealer/chemical it is but look into what old violin makers would use, i think it starts with an "f"...anyways, they would treat all the wood with that and it would sound different and kill all the living cells in the wood (sterilizes it basically im pretty sure)...lmk if u find it, hope i could at least be of Some help


----------



## IkeandBerry (Jun 18, 2009)

You could use what is called a boat makers joint. If you butt joint the sides of the box to the bottom of the box take the side pieces and on the edge that will be against the bottom and use a small piece of steel bar or wire and make and indentation in the middle of the edge with the piece of steel. Now take a hand plane and take the edge down until the entire edge is flat making sure not to plane off the crushed grain. When the wood is exposed to water the grain area that was crushed will swell up against the mating surface forming a water tight seal. I would also recommend a coat of spar varnish to the outside. Sorry if my description is hard to follow, I learned this from a friend and it is easier seen that described.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Easy, Polyester fiberglass.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Frank Klausz using a method of joining wood together by hammering a piece of hard wire down the length of the wood then planning in down to where the dent stops. then the wood is joined together and when water is added the dent swells more than the rest of the wood and creates a tight seal. Very easy and very clever.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I believe I had seen the same thing Kindlingmaker describes done on the Woodwright's show with Roy Underhill.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Kindlingmaker, I heard of the same technique. Bert, you should try it.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Thanks for your help. The rubber inserts like rubber rings or vinyl rods (the one used to caulk the aluminum screen is somewhat modern combination to the wood. I think rubber cement will ack as glue. We use this onboard vessel, all I need is a slot where it could be squeezed in. I noticed that if I use Kindlingmaker style, the ebony is not expanding so much when wet. However, there is a good point using a rubber insert in the hammered or pressed section. I will combine both technique.

On the other aspect, the use of epoxy will like breaks as time goes by. The same with polyester fiberglass. It also destroy the beauty of the wood. I am planning to use the ZAR deck water sealant. It is being absorbed by the wood and seals the grain with it. I accidentally seen this product in the department store but could not be found in some hardware. It says there that it could also be varnished when dried. I think VALSPAR spur varnish will do the finish top coat. Spar varnish is proven onboard to last on wooden watertight doors made of teak.

This will be a slow project. I will blog and take photos how will it be. I have to search first those water repelling wood… ebony, ipe, (ipil), kakawate (madre cacao) or even iron wood. Wait and see.


----------

